

Creating a Javascript Templating Engine - colinsidoti
http://colinsidoti.com/2011/09/creating-a-javascript-templating-engine/

======
kqueue
It's missing namespaces, inheritance, escaping, include tags, or at least
that's what I expect from a templating engine

~~~
colinsidoti
Yea there's a lot more to it, I'm looking at this as the fundamentals. If I
can't make the fundamentals enjoyable nobody will use the rest of it.

Includes are kinda rough in javascript because they require a separate http
request, and would get out of hand if they're used as frequently as they are
in server side templating. I need to implement some type of front-end caching,
but need a way to distinguish which templates are in memory and which require
a request. Thoughts are appreciated.

~~~
kqueue
Honesty, most are stopping at the fundamentals and not proceeding further. I
have yet to see a good JS templating engine that is rich.

